# Kernel 3.17.7 and USB mouse

## Princess Nell

Since I upgraded the kernel to 3.17.7, I've had a problem with the wireless USB mouse. It stops responding after a short while, and when I move it, it takes about a second or so until the mouse cursor moved. Hardware is ok - this behaviour goes away when I reboot into 3.16.5. I don't have a wired USB mouse to test (but can arrange for it).

I was wondering whether 3.17 introduced changes related to USB device powersaving, or could this be something e.g. interrupt related? Or something else entirely, like laptop-mode-tools?

----------

## Princess Nell

It's actually infuriating. The problem appeared under 3.16 as well, but only the second time booting into it. E.g.: run 3.16, mouse works fine, reboot into 3.16, mouse erratic. Reboot into 3.17, mouse ok, reboot back into 3.17, mouse erratic.

It must be a problem with the mouse itself. A wired USB mouse doesn't show these symptoms (but maybe I'll need just another reboot to be certain ...).

----------

## Budoka

I am having exactly the same problem but with a wired mouse. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008002-highlight-.html

----------

## bammbamm808

Revert to an earlier kernel? Try a different usb port? I have some vodoo-ish usb symptoms at times. Seems to me its part of usb, and dumb juggling of connections, or reducing the total of attached usb devices seems to do the trick for me most times. Best is when my kids have each left a thumbdrive connected. No telling what will happen on the next boot after that.

My wired Logitech works fine under 3.17.7-gentoo and 3.18-ck, FWIW.

----------

## Princess Nell

Interesting comment about power management, which was high in my list of suspects.

Checked laptop-mode, but found that the USB autosuspend feature is disabled by default. I.e. adding the w/l mouse id to AUTOSUSPEND_USBID_BLACKLIST has no effect.

It's not powertop, I had it installed for a long time. USB traffic is quite low, too.

I would like to add that this happens while operating on mains power, and the wired mouse is (still) fine.

----------

